# BOV Taco



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

1999 Toyota Tacoma 4WD, BFG AT tires & whatever engine comes standard. (I'm a girl, cut me some slack) Gets a decent 17 mpg on the highway and I haven't figured out why I can sometimes get 21 mpg rock climbing... :dunno:



















I bought this truck in 2013. It had 120K miles on it. In two years I think I am up to 148K... still barely broke in by Toyota standards. Other than fixing the square cupholders, squeaky seats and removing the bad wiring from the shell, I haven't done much as far as modifications go. I do have plans though.

New Cupholders. I HAVE to have my coffee!!!


















:2thumb:


----------



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

I don't have many tools or a workshop so my neighbor helps me with my "camping" gear. This is what we have planned to work on this month.










I have an old full size bed frame that we will modify and lift to fit over the wheel wells. Layer on top a nice piece of plywood and throw in a 3" memory foam on top for sleeping.

Underneath the "bed" we (as in Mike does the work and I hand him drills, screwdrivers and such) will build boxes that pull out for storage of gear, cooking, ratchet straps and such goodies a girl needs to keep her husband in line. I'm thinking... to be able to utilize all the space under the bed, we will need a hinged "door" on our bed about 1/2 way between the cab & wheel well so we can open it up and drop in goodies that are used less often but still necessary.

Am I on the right track here? Like I said, my neighbor and I are doing the work. My husband thinks I'm off my rocker when I talk BOV but I've started referring to it as our weekend getaway mini rv.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

perpetualsharon said:


> ...Layer on top a nice piece of plywood and throw in a 3" memory foam on top for sleeping.... to be able to utilize all the space under the bed, we will need a hinged "door" on our bed about 1/2 way between the cab & wheel well so we can open it up...


You will have to either remove the memory foam or pull it half way out of the truck to open the hinged "door".


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Rather than a hinge you might consider a finger hole panel. It is a lot easier to remove a small panel in a tight space than to try to hinge open a door. The panel is surrounded by secured wood so it doesn't move around. This system is used a lot on boats and I have seen it in campers.


----------



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> You will have to either remove the memory foam or pull it half way out of the truck to open the hinged "door".


I had thought of that and it will be a pain in da a$$ for getting to anything in these holes.



Caribou said:


> Rather than a hinge you might consider a finger hole panel. It is a lot easier to remove a small panel in a tight space than to try to hinge open a door. The panel is surrounded by secured wood so it doesn't move around. This system is used a lot on boats and I have seen it in campers.


hmmm... I would need 3 across because the under bed storage is divided into 3 compartments. not sure how to keep the center one stabilized and not fall into the 'hole' without building a completely wooden frame which goes against the "use what I have" bed frame.

Maybe I need to reinforce the middle section of the bed frame and then the finger hole panel would have something to rest on.
Never mind... you said that already.. duh

??


----------

